
How a Math Genius used supercomputers to find love - knkhere
https://www.wired.com/2014/01/how-to-hack-okcupid/
======
gus_massa
(2014) Original discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7099855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7099855)
(506 points; Jan 22, 2014; 186 comments)

It's more a classical example of spamming anf fake profiles, than an
interesting use of math or hacking.

